# Skeet and bugs.



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2018)

I brought one log home from Texas that has some active bugs in it. All the others are fine. But look at the frass around this one and it's after just one week. I'm going to see how low my oven will go, if I can get it to around 149 degrees I'll put it in there for awhile and cook the little varmits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2018)

Hmmm, lowest my oven will go is 170. Hope I don't set the log on fire!


----------



## woodman6415 (May 5, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I brought one log home from Texas that has some active bugs in it. All the others are fine. But look at the frass around this one and it's after just one week. I'm going to see how low my oven will go, if I can get it to around 149 degrees I'll put it in there for awhile and cook the little varmits.
> 
> View attachment 146743 View attachment 146744


I hope that wasn't one of mine ... I treated mine right after I cut it up ...


----------



## Lou Currier (May 5, 2018)

Figures them would send you home with bugs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2018)

Boracare, snuffs the little suckers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 5, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Hmmm, lowest my oven will go is 170. Hope I don't set the log on fire!



170 is common as a low. Even at 170, the wood will take a few hours for the center to heat up. I've used the oven lots of times. I put it in, then set the 170. When it hits temp, I let it go 1/2 hour, shut it off and wait 15 minutes and repeat the process a few times. When it takes less than 2-3 minutes to heat back up to 170, I repeat the cycle 2 more times and let it set another 15 minutes. I then take the wood out of the oven and test its temp, under 100 F, I start over. If it is over 120, done for me. It then goes in the big sealable clear tote and watch for action. If it is still active, I buy a flea bomb or fogger and fume them. Or right in the freezer to 3 days. That works great if there is room. Likely the safest with least risk...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rob3232 (May 5, 2018)

My fil brought some skeet that was in a firewood pile for a while from Arizona. Loaded with powder post. 

Before and after...



 



 

I have some that was fresh cut and looks great and some nice cholla. I thought about killing the bugs but my pieces are smaller and not worth the risk to me. Good luck on the kill Greg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> 170 is common as a low. Even at 170, the wood will take a few hours for the center to heat up. I've used the oven lots of times. I put it in, then set the 170. When it hits temp, I let it go 1/2 hour, shut it off and wait 15 minutes and repeat the process a few times. When it takes less than 2-3 minutes to heat back up to 170, I repeat the cycle 2 more times and let it set another 15 minutes. I then take the wood out of the oven and test its temp, under 100 F, I start over. If it is over 120, done for me. It then goes in the big sealable clear tote and watch for action. If it is still active, I buy a flea bomb or fogger and fume them. Or right in the freezer to 3 days. That works great if there is room. Likely the safest with least risk...



Safest??? first ya cook the wood in the stove and then put the buggy pieces In the freezer.... You must sleep with one eye open- Kathie would kill me....

I heat kiln up to 135 for 24 hrs- fries those little scumbags everytime- they make chips almost as fast as turners do..........


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 6, 2018)

They must be big larvae, I'm amazed at how fast the frass piles up. It's only this one log, none of the other stuff shows any signs.


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2018)

I'm guessing it's still too cold there but so you have any antbeds out yet?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 6, 2018)

Tony said:


> I'm guessing it's still too cold there but so you have any antbeds out yet?


Spring has finally sprung here and the ant's and worms have surfaced, but we don't have any really aggressive ants like your fire ants. When I lived in Cali. we had red ants. But here in the city in Michigan most of the ants are smaller and not as aggressive.


----------



## barry richardson (May 6, 2018)

This is most likely what they are; flathead borers...





cute little bugger huh? At least that's what attacks all the downed mesquite and DIW around here. I just noticed a chunk of ironwood I salvaged recently that suddenly had dust piles like yours all around it, they must really get busy quick once they hatch. About an inch or so long, and real juicy when you cut into them lol

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Spring has finally sprung here and the ant's and worms have surfaced, but we don't have any really aggressive ants like your fire ants. When I lived in Cali. we had red ants. But here in the city in Michigan most of the ants are smaller and not as aggressive.



Oh well, I guess that won't work then. Down here, I just put the fresh cut logs or boards on an antbed, they'll take care of all those bugs quick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 6, 2018)

This is the bug I usually find in my Mesquite... when I cut and stack I use spray a pesticide completely soaking the stack ... at least every day for 2 weeks .. they attack fresh cut .. 


 
These nasty bugs can reduce a 30 pound crotch log to 2 pounds of holy nothing in a couple of days ...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 6, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Safest??? first ya cook the wood in the stove and then put the buggy pieces In the freezer.... You must sleep with one eye open- Kathie would kill me....
> 
> I heat kiln up to 135 for 24 hrs- fries those little scumbags everytime- they make chips almost as fast as turners do..........


 Yes, she would. I had meant them as two options, the freezer is often safer. We have one that works for only a few weeks at a time before the coupler chokes. So it is empty often and used only when we have an overrun. Did really poor this year with deer and turkey, so its been empty.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (May 13, 2018)

Yeah, I see them especislly with fresh cut stuff. Fortunately those stick with mostly the sap wood— that’s the bright “frass”. I spray’em as I see’em.It’s the big beetles I watch for, their grubs are the ones that make the big tunnels.
I haven’t treated any wood with heat yet, but I have an unlimited supply of fire ants—-only thing in their favor—- they just _love _termites too & I don’t have to ask them to help. (FYI— should you have fire ants in your house— check for termites)
Either way, it’s just more inlay opps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2018)

I poured dentures alcohol in the holes for a few days, kept re applying it as it bubbled down. I think I got the suckers! I haven't seen any new frass for a few days now. 


 they excavated quit a bit of frass!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 30, 2018)

Hey, when squatters find a good home they’re hard to evict and almost alway cause damage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 30, 2018)

That mess came from a bunch of frass holes. Now the buggers are drunk, might be a week before they sober up if they hadn't died of alcohol poisoning....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2018)

Been a week now and no new frass! Took about 3 applications but I got em!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (May 31, 2018)

Arizona wood doesn’t have that problem

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Arizona wood doesn’t have that problem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2018)

Saw this on the log today. There still in there, lol, hard to evict. 


 And on the floor. I know, I'll shut the A.C. off and turn up the heat!


 So I set the oven as low as it would go.


 And put the log in.


 Most oven thermostats read incorrectly, the thermometer reads 150 deg and it's holding. I'm gonna cook the little bastards! I'll give em the death valley treatment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 3, 2018)

Greg,
Like Barry said they can get big. Pulled this one out of Mesquite

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2018)

I wonder how long I should cook it for?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 3, 2018)

Until they’re done

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 3, 2018)

I hear the ripples on 'em help hold dipping sauce!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 3, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I hear the ripples on 'em help hold dipping sauce!



Yep, you heard correctly...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2018)

Still cookin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 30, 2018)

I forgot all about this thread. As an update the piece has been sitting on the floor of my shop since I cooked it and there has not been a spec of sawdust around it. I cooked em!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 30, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I forgot all about this thread. As an update the piece has been sitting on the floor of my shop since I cooked it and there has not been a spec of sawdust around it. I cooked em!



Don't just let it sit there, make something with it dangit!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Oct 3, 2018)

Well??
What’d ya make?
Betting they weren’t the big grubs.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 4, 2018)

David Hill said:


> Well??
> What’d ya make?


I have had zero shop time, working 65 hours a week doesn't leave me much time. I still have to try and get my fence panels up before winter. Dont think I'll be able to do the topsoil this year unless the weather co operates.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Don't count on it, 2" of snow this morning in ND.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 6, 2018)

It's supposed to hit 80 today, but it's been rain and thunderstorms all night and day so far. I'm at work now on a Saturday afternoon watching it rain as I make parts.


----------

